# PRPrincess insists



## ed4copies

that I post this:







She is particularly interested in challenging Mr. Skiprat to identify the material(s) she cast to create the blank.

GOOD LUCK, SKIPPY!!!!


----------



## DozerMite

Salt or possibly sugar??


----------



## thewishman

That's Tang - the pen of astronauts!

Chris


----------



## johncrane

leftover turnings from a resin, that's a tough one ED! []


----------



## arioux

ground corn?

well we are a bunch of Skiprat here [}]

Alfred


----------



## Fred

Toasted sawdust ... well, I'm just trying to out guess Skiprat. I see he is holding back - maybe he is looking at our posts first to see what we all guess. [}]


----------



## airrat

I am going to say its Sugar, the brown sugar you can get in the packets to put in tea, not the cooking stuff.


----------



## GaryMGg

Ground glass for those who like to chew on their pens?!? [][}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

OK, I'll give a guess.....
Ed if you have been bad and Dawn got even then I would have to say a pound of your flesh.  [}]  

Other than that since it is Skiprat that was challenged, maybe it is tea???


----------



## DCBluesman

Farina?


----------



## stevers

Looks like it could be Sea Salt.


----------



## skiprat

Uh Oh!!!! I'm in trouble here.[8D] One more Frozen Orange Juice?.....Last Tango in Paris? Could this be the mysterious Dichroic?[}][8D]

I really like MLKwoodworking's guess though.[]
Ed, time zones Ole Buddy!!!! It's 5am here now, even rats have to sleep.


----------



## Darley

Semolina or corn meal..........just guessing.[]


----------



## Ligget

I guess SAND![]


----------



## el_d

Freeze dried lucky charm marshmellows...... Pots of golden rainbows...


----------



## Mudder

Glass dust?


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />that I post this:
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> 
> She is particularly interested in challenging Mr. Skiprat to identify the material(s) she cast to create the blank.
> 
> GOOD LUCK, SKIPPY!!!!



Sorry misread, I would give a second though.

Green Split Peas and Rice.[][]

Dawn you going to have new recipies to try for exclusive pen blanks[]


----------



## Radman

kitty litter?
[8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt

dyed grits?


----------



## gerryr

Spam and chitlins.


----------



## ed4copies

I hate to stop the guesses!!!

She is developing new products as we read!!!!

However, I will add that the product is very common on the British Isles, Dawn lived in Ireland for some time as a wee lass!!!


----------



## Darley

About a bowl of Porridge[][] yumm, ho sorry I mean OATS


----------



## ed4copies

Regarding selling these blanks, we are considering that possibility, she has made a number of interesting blanks that I have turned and sold a few.

Problem is, this type of blank has LOTS of voids.  As you turn, some of the "material" comes out in chunks.  This one is NOT salt, but I have done several that are - salt REACTS with CA!!!  HOT takes on a new meaning!!!!!  So, I don't want to mislead anyone that this is easy, it is time consuming and the results are cool, sometimes, but not always.

If there is interest in the blanks, post here or send PM, there are a couple she could make (and she just got some PR again).  So, let us know, we could make some cool stuff available if you have the patience to play with it.[][][]


----------



## skiprat

Well, second guess.[] Barley and Hops????? If it's not that then you have indeed Stumped Skip[]


----------



## ed4copies

Well, Skippy,

Consider yourself momentarily stumped!!

The princess is willing to give you a clue:  It is highly likely to have been present (in the building) at your recent UKIAP get-together!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Potatoes!


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Potatoes!




With or without GRAVY???????



WRONG, either way, I just wondered!![][]


----------



## skiprat

Crushed Peanuts or Crisps? Cockroaches? Grass thatch? I honestly don't have a clue[:I] Any UK guys have any idea?


----------



## Mudder

Grits?


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Crushed Peanuts or Crisps? Cockroaches? Grass thatch? I honestly don't have a clue[:I] Any UK guys have any idea?



Picked a high-caliber place, did we???

One of the Brits may want to send this to the proprietor so he knows about the good, world-wide reputation Mr. Skiprat is giving him!!!![][][][]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Fish & Chips?

If so that will smell real bad when turned....


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Grits?



Mmmm, how would you pronounce "y'all" with a British accent, Scott?
[}][][]


----------



## skiprat

The calibre[] of the fine establishment was not in question, I was just trying to read your mind and think of the places that you may frequent. [}]



Scott, you guys eat GRIT???????[:0][?]



Dawn, another clue please[)]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />The calibre[] of the fine establishment was not in question, I was just trying to read your mind and think of the places that you may frequent. [}]
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, you guys eat GRIT???????[:0][?]
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn, another clue please[)]




I ate dirt until I was 21........And I was THANKFUL for it! (a line from Bill Cosby)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Steel cut (a.k.a. Irish) oats.


----------



## Chuck Key

Corn Flakes?


----------



## ed4copies

The item(s) is (are)not native to the UK, but is (are) widely available.[][][][][][] (big, sweet smile for Skippy!!!)


----------



## ed4copies

Remember, Skippy, you thought it was easy for Dawn to identify all you guys.  She only had to go to a half-dozen websites, search 31 pages of a thread on the IAP, etc.

All YOU have to do is conduct a complete inventory of every item at that "inn" and you are bound to find the answer!!!

AAAHHHHhhhh revenge is sweet when no one gets hurt!!![][][][]


----------



## Ligget

Sandstone is my second guess!


----------



## ed4copies

Mark,

If I was gonna turn sandstone, I would turn it, I wouldn't crunch it up first.[)][)]


----------



## drayman

dawn, i think its egg shells[^][^] whos the purdy boy then.


----------



## PR_Princess

Drayman, you are of course![][:I] 

I have done eggshell pens, but alas, this is not one of them. Have another go, sweetie. []


----------



## DCBluesman

Hmmm...I may be wrong and my slang may be outdated (I left the UK in 1969), but isn't a purdy boy kind of like a fop or a dandy?


----------



## GaryMGg

Silica or some form of silicon dioxide?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

brown sugar[?]

-Peter-[]


----------



## Ligget

Gee this is a hard one!


----------



## neon007

How about just telling us what it is.


----------



## Ligget

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />brown sugar[?]
> 
> -Peter-[]



I was going to say that next![^]


----------



## PR_Princess

Ok, some of you are warm. But you need to be more specific, and more, well.......British. [8D]

BTW it was readily available prior to 1969, as well as currently available [][}][]


----------



## Ligget

Scone or crumpet?


----------



## rhahnfl

Steel cut oats?


----------



## PR_Princess

Colder[]


----------



## great12b4ever

Sugar crystals from honey?

Rob


----------



## PR_Princess

Rob, how nice of you to be so kind! [][]

But, no.


----------



## skiprat

Aargh!!!!![}]This is driving me bonkers!!!!!! But don't spill the beans yet!!!  .....beans?

Was it edible before you cast it????


----------



## GaryMGg

Dehydrated beer.


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Aargh!!!!![}]This is driving me bonkers!!!!!! But don't spill the beans yet!!!  .....beans?
> 
> Was it edible???



Why yes, ED turned it!!!


----------



## Darley

Crush Barley husk[]


----------



## Darley

Diner coming to your way as Breakfast coming to my way so I will say  " Dry potatoes flakes " ( instant potatoe mash ) , Hi skiprat about bunger and mush[][]


----------



## skiprat

Croutons?[xx(]


----------



## great12b4ever

Malt-o-meal, or Farina?

Rob


----------



## DCBluesman

Barley?


----------



## Rmartin

Kidney pie?
Fish and chips?
Mushy peas?
Hagas?
Biskets?

OK, I'm out of guesses, that's the only British food I know

Rmartin


----------



## skiprat

Gelatine crystals[8D]...used to love eating the stuff when I was a kid
I think they use it to make bavarois as well as normal jelly.

Too tired to think, so I'm off to bed. Hope someone gets it by morning.[V]


----------



## PR_Princess

Nope.  Boy, and I thought that this was one of the easier ones I did! [][][]


----------



## PR_Princess

Ok...sweet dreams Skippy [][][][]


----------



## Rmartin

Oh, I just thought of more British food that I know

Wheatabix? (sp?)
Irish Oatmeal?

Rmartin


----------



## great12b4ever

Corn meal, or Mush.  Cream of wheat.  Vegamite?

My head hurts, I need another beer

Rob


----------



## alamocdc

Rye


----------



## DCBluesman

Crushed toffee?


----------



## PR_Princess

Closer, Lou.   Simpler, though and think British pastime [][][] 

Sorry guys told have to go now. How you get it by tomarrow. You can also Google it, in many ways - if that helps [}][}][]


----------



## alamocdc

Tea!


----------



## ahoiberg

tom thumb drops? pear drops? barley sugars?


----------



## Darley

\_/7  one for you Lou with devonshire tea


----------



## thewishman

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> <br />Closer, Lou.   Simpler, though and think British pastime [][][]



Cricket? Watching the telly? Preserving the empire? Making excellent mystery series?.....


----------



## MarkHix

Having a beer now thinking...pub...could it be pretzels?


----------



## Rmartin

Simplier than toffee. Peanut brittle?

Tea and crumpets? Although, I don't know what a crumpet is.

I propose we offer a few blanks to the winner.

Rmartin


----------



## kirkfranks

Biscotti,

I admit I had to get the box out of the pantry to make sure I spelled it correctly[)]


----------



## DCBluesman

A stick of rock? (a bit like what us Yanks call rock candy)

(fondly remembering George Formby)
Every year when summer comes round, off to the sea I go. 
I don't care if I do spend a pound, I'm rather rash I know.
See me dressed like all the sports, in my blazer and a pair of shorts.
With my little stick of Blackpool Rock, along the promenade I stroll.
It may be sticky but I never complain, it's nice to have a nibble at it now and again
Every day wherever I stray the kids all round me flock.


One afternoon the band conductor up on his stand
Somehow lost his baton - it flew out of his hand
So I jumped in his place and then conducted the band
With my little stick of Blackpool Rock 

With my little stick of Blackpool Rock, along the promenade I stroll,
In my pocket it got stuck I could tell `Cos when I pulled it out I pulled my shirt off as well
Every day wherever I stray the kids all round me flock.


A girl while bathing clung to me, my wits had to use
She cried, "I'm drowning, and to save me, you won't refuse"
I said, "Well if you're drowning then I don't want to lose
My little stick of Blackpool Rock."

With my little stick of Blackpool Rock, along the promenade I stroll
In the ballroom I went dancing each night
No wonder every girl that danced with me, stuck to me tight

Every day wherever I stray the kids all round me flock.
A fellow took my photograph it cost one and three.
I said when it was done, "Is that supposed to be me?"
"You've properly mucked it up the only thing I can see is
My little stick of Blackpool Rock."


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Crumpets.


----------



## johncrane

Barley Sugar.[]


----------



## skiprat

Good morning[}]

Demerara Sugar? Boiled Sweets? Candy Floss? Toffee Apple? Caramel? Pork Crackling (Scratchings)? Sage and Onion? Treacle? Yorkshire pudding?

Clues so far...
Not native to Britain
Very common here though
Was edible, available in a pub/restaraunt
Simpler than toffee
Relates to a British pastime

Got to go to work...[xx(]


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Good morning[}]
> 
> Demerara Sugar? Boiled Sweets? Candy Floss? Toffee Apple? Caramel? Pork Crackling (Scratchings)? Sage and Onion? Treacle? Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> Clues so far...
> Not native to Britain
> Very common here though
> Was edible, available in a pub/restaraunt
> Simpler than toffee
> Relates to a British pastime
> 
> Got to go to work...[xx(]



<b>FINALLY, we have a winner!!</b> 

<b> Congrats Skippy!!![][][]</b>


You stumbled on the answer!

Now which one is it???[}][}][}]


----------



## DCBluesman

Demarara sugar!  Who'da thunk it?


----------



## PR_Princess

Thanks Lou![][][]

Demerara is basically unrefined dehydrated pure sugar cane juice. It has a very large light amber crystaline structure (1/16" or so)and very unique flavour. Not as sweet as sugar. Very very commonly used in the British Isles. What the heck too you Brits so long???[:0][:0][B)]

(Would of taken "Sugar in the Raw" if anyone actually posted that - although it is different (Turbinado) it would of been close enough.)

http://www.sugarindia.com/comprassion.htm
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-demerara-sugar.htm

Did this casting as one part of a "Sugar Shack" collection. [][]
For turning properties, - you'll have to ask Ed.


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Good morning[}]
> 
> Demerara Sugar? Boiled Sweets? Candy Floss? Toffee Apple? Caramel? Pork Crackling (Scratchings)? Sage and Onion? Treacle? Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> Clues so far...
> Not native to Britain
> Very common here though
> Was edible, available in a pub/restaraunt
> Simpler than toffee
> Relates to a British pastime
> 
> Got to go to work...[xx(]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <b>FINALLY, we have a winner!!</b>
> 
> <b> Congrats Skippy!!![][][]</b>
> 
> 
> You stumbled on the answer!
> 
> Now which one is it???[}][}][}]
Click to expand...


OK, process of illimination time[}]

Can't be; Candy floss, toffee apple or Yorkshire Pud
Unlikely to be Sage and onion, treacle, pork crackling or caramel

That leaves the brown ( Demerara )sugar or boiled sweets

I can't see any Pastime reference to the sugar although it is not British,and Ed did say it was crunched up and the sugar didn't need to be. I also think Dawn gave a clue (twice)in one of her replies[]

So, my final guess has to be the boiled sweets!!!!!


If I'm still wrong then I give up completely[xx(]


----------



## skiprat

Hummph!!!!!![!][!][!]


----------



## PR_Princess

ROTFLMAF! Skippy!!! Soooo close! 

Then Lou beat you! [:0][:0][:0]

(Pasttime was a reference to Tea. Or don't you guys do that any more???)


----------



## Draken

Isn't teatime a law over there and not just a pasttime? [}][]


----------



## skiprat

I'm not talking to you anymore. You are both evil and deserve each other. [}] 


What on earth possessed you pair of nutters to even try it?????



Good fun though!!![]


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />I'm not talking to you anymore. You are both evil and deserve each other. [}]
> 
> 
> What on earth possessed you pair of nutters to even try it?????
> 
> 
> 
> Good fun though!!![]



It was THERE!![][][]


----------



## ed4copies

Skippy, my friend, a word of advice:

Dawn's 11:19 entry made it pretty clear that the answer was Demerrara.

You posted at 11:22, a LONG, and VERY INCORRECT analysis.
You then got to SEE Dawn's CORRECT ANSWER!!!!

You now have 
<center>_<b>ONE MINUTE</b>_</center>
<center>To save your "forum reputation"!!!</center>

<center>HIT DELETE!!!!</center>

Alas, you did NOT, so for all eternity your answer will stand (You COULD try pleading with Jeff to remove it in the name of International relations???????

Might work????

_<b>Life's a "BUMMER",  Skippy!!</b>_


----------



## skiprat

Nah, let it stand. I'll get over it..........eventually.[:I]
If it was deleted, then no one could look back and see how you tricked me either[}]

Seriously though, I must say that I'm suprised that the heat from the PR curing didn't melt the sugar. Did you guys glue the tube then sprinkle the sugar on it? Or mix the sugar in with the PR before pouring?

Clever idea you two[]


----------



## ed4copies

It was one of MANY she made that night, Just poured the PR over different "stuff", including that sugar.

Turning the resulting blanks ranges from difficult to damn difficult.  The bubbles are EVERYWHERE and, if you hit a piece of sugar just right, the whole piece comes out and leaves a PIT, not a hole.  So, unless you have a fresh supply of CA, don't start on the project.

Oh, and be careful - sugar is OK, but SALT reacts with CA and HOT [:0][:0][:0][:0] is given a new meaning!!!  My finnies are NOT happy about such experiments.


----------



## airrat

Glad it was finally answered, my wife was dying to post the answer after an email we got, but I would not let her since I knew exactly what it was after the email.


----------



## ed4copies

Forsooth, it's true!!

MANY of the Americans received e-mails from me offering "bribes" so they would not spoil PRPrincess' attempts to allow the Brits to FIND the answer.  All of those whom I have promised such bribes SHALL receive them, nearly immediately.  I do THANK you bright AMERICANS for your patience in allowing the Brits to catch up.

Skippy, I will be billing YOU for the bribes!!!![}][}][}][}][}]

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR PLAYING ALONG WITH OUR USUAL FOOLISHNESS!!!!!!

The "bribes" will look a lot like pen blanks - for anyone who didn't know that!!!


----------



## rhahnfl

I'd like to see some of the other experimentation posted. It's cool that you can be so creative.


----------



## ed4copies

Chris,

We will do this from time to time.  Looks like everyone had fun.  But, we have to do it when we have enough free time to play along - long periods of inactivity will KILL the thread.

She has made about 25 different types, I have turned about a dozen of them!  Bubbles, bubbles everywhere!!!

2 nights to turn.  (My average time for a cigar is about 20 MINUTES, not 2 DAYS!!!)


----------



## thewishman

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Forsooth, it's true!!
> 
> MANY of the Americans received e-mails from me offering "bribes" so they would not spoil PRPrincess' attempts to allow the Brits to FIND the answer.  All of those whom I have promised such bribes SHALL receive them, nearly immediately.  I do THANK you bright AMERICANS for your patience in allowing the Brits to catch up.
> 
> Skippy, I will be billing YOU for the bribes!!!![}][}][}][}][}]
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR PLAYING ALONG WITH OUR USUAL FOOLISHNESS!!!!!!
> 
> The "bribes" will look a lot like pen blanks - for anyone who didn't know that!!!



Rats, it's too late ask for a bribe![] I suppose that my guesses should be better to qualify. 

But wait! Now that I think about it... I WAS holding back to allow those empire-dwellers a chance to make the right guess. Yeah, that's the ticket! My wife, Morgan Fairchild, asked me to take it easy on the Brits.

Let me know if you still have my mailing address...

Chris


----------



## underdog

Dang!

I was gonna guess cane sugar right off the bat, but came to the thread a little too late...

Dad goes to a lot of 1840's re-enactments, so I knew what cane sugar looks like alright...[]


----------



## redfishsc

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />I am going to say its Sugar, the brown sugar you can get in the packets to put in tea, not the cooking stuff.




Wait just a bloody minute!

Airrat actually got it right, and ON THE FIRST PAGE OF REPLIES I might add! He just didn't name it by name!

That the same stuff!!!!! Packets of brown sugar-- that could ONLY be "sugar in the raw" since they don't package the traditional stuff we call "brown sugar" in packets. Only the sugar in the raw...


----------



## ed4copies

And, that's why I had to bribe Airrat to keep it "honest".  He deserved a prize and he is getting it.

HE has no objection, nor do the other people I asked (with a small gift) to keep quiet.

All perfectly honest, according to Chicago rules - need anything done, "What's it worth to you???"[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />And, that's why I had to bribe Airrat to keep it "honest".  He deserved a prize and he is getting it.
> 
> HE has no objection, nor do the other people I asked (with a small gift) to keep quiet.
> 
> All perfectly honest, according to Chicago rules - need anything done, "What's it worth to you???"[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]



1. We're not in Chicago and neither are you.

2. I did not receive a bribe and I'm still waiting for my warranty pen to appear.


----------



## ed4copies

Mudder falls under "New Jersey rules" (I am speaking only from conjecture, here)

"Toss him in the river!"


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Mudder falls under "New Jersey rules" (I am speaking only from conjecture, here)
> 
> "Toss him in the river!"




1. We're not in New Jersy and neither are you. (You geographical wizard!)

2. I  STILL did not receive a bribe and I'm still waiting for my warranty pen to appear.


----------



## ed4copies

Unlike so many on this forum, I am unable to type the lyrics to every song ever written (in fact, ANY song ever written, except the National Anthem).

So, someone else can reply to Mudder, with "It's Magic" with regard to his phantom pen!!!


----------



## GaryMGg

Mudder,
Careful there -- CT rules are often tied to Skull & Bones: 'smash his skull, bury the bones!' [:0]

[]


----------



## ed4copies

All this from the "content" team.

Think of the difficulty we could have with the "discontent" team!!!!!!!!!!!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Unlike so many on this forum, I am unable to type the lyrics to every song ever written (in fact, ANY song ever written, except the National Anthem).
> 
> So, someone else can reply to Mudder, with "It's Magic" with regard to his phantom pen!!!



Would you be referring to the Pilot song?

Ho, ho, ho
It's magic, you know
Never believe it's not so
It's magic, you know
Never believe, it's not so


----------



## redfishsc

How very sad that the only "magic" song that comes to my mind is

"do you believe in magic? 
and I hope you do!
You'll always have a friend wearing big red shoes[)]!
do you believe in magic?"[B)]


----------



## alphageek

"Have to believe we are magic....
Nothing can stand in our way...
Have to belive we are magic...
Don't let your aim ever stray"    

(E.L.O)


----------



## Rojo22

Sorry I got in on the guessing late, but I was going to guess crushed Captain Crunch cereal....


----------

